# Value of sig 226 made in W. Germany



## jprevatte28 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi new to forum and was wondering if anyone new if my Sig 226 that was made in W. Germany had any extra value because of this? I am looking to sell an would like to know the value of gun.:smt083


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

German Sigs don't usually go for more money than US made Sigs. There are fans of both German and US made 226's. I prefer the German made guns, they have a better balance due to the method of construction. The condition of the gun is the most important thing. Good to very good condition guns usually run from $600-750. If it's in new condition you might get $800. Having factory night sights and several magazines also helps. Check Gunbroker to see what they are selling for.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I bought a CPO from Bud's 2 years ago for $575 looked like brand new, and to my suprise when i got it it was a 1991 West German. God smiled on me that day.


----------

